# How do you maintain a healthy diet



## Onosi

How to maintain a healthy diet should always be our first goal


----------



## Paco Dennis

I think so too..."you are what you eat."


----------



## C50

It starts at the grocery store.  I don't allow myself to give in to temptation and buy junk.  I can't eat it if it's not in my house.


----------



## Becky1951

With the rising cost of groceries along with everything else some have to eat what they can afford.


----------



## feywon

Precariously, with my ever changing tastebuds and gastric system reactions to foods.
As a kid i ate pretty well because we were rural poor. Parents hunted, we all fished, had orange trees in our yard, and neighbors who farmed often gave or traded fresh veggies with my folks.

At 18 i was diagnosed with a bleeding ulcer. I ate 98% the recommended bland foods for several years and it healed. Five years later i could eat my E. Indian MIL's curry with no stomach repercussions, only protests from my mouth . My husband's curry was spicy but not as 'hot'.

I had gestational diabetes with two pregnancies, but it lasted longer after 2nd one. Then and ever since if my numbers get in prediabetic (once every few years and usually if tested in January after the indulgent holidays) range i bring them down within 6 months by careful monitoring of intake.

I find i actually eat less when i have more options.  Many of the raw veggies and cooked veggies i loved as a kid are no longer longer welcomed by my digestive system, tho i still crave them at times.  And balancing foods for bowel regularity is much more difficult now than when younger and i mostly ate what craved and my body told me what i needed. We don't seem to communicate as well these days.


----------



## C50

Becky1951 said:


> With the rising cost of groceries along with everything else some have to eat what they can afford.


Are you saying eating healthy is expensive?  If so I disagree.


----------



## JonSR77

What I do is lay out the important food groups ---- Chocolate, Ice Cream, Anything with lots of Butter, Fried Stuff and Gummy Bears  

and then, I plan my meals around meeting those needs. 

+++++++

Joking aside...

I do struggle to have a healthy diet. Two big limitations...money and I am disabled. I can't get out to shop much. And I can't do a lot of cooking here because of my injuries, etc.

so, it is a bigger problem.

I try to eat some salad and some raw fruit every day. I do take a multi-vitamin. And sometimes I do a protein shake. I do 100 % Whey, with no added sugar (or anything). I usually just put it in cereal.  

Generally, what has been recommended to me is a Mediterranean Diet. And I do eat things from that diet, but not exclusively.


----------



## JonSR77

from the Mayo Clinic..

resources on Nutrition and healthy eating...

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...bK-s2Sis--1DQKiKWmg52k9WwzSZZ8tCQQxCequh8u-TQ


----------



## David777

First, by educating oneself on what is a healthy diet, Internet sites can readily provide and understanding why such is important.  Note that will vary depending on individual situations. Second, by cultivating attitudes of SELF CONTROL over a list of personal behaviors that matter.  Third, by looking in the mirror and noticing who is responsible.


----------



## Becky1951

C50 said:


> Are you saying eating healthy is expensive?  If so I disagree.


Maybe you disagree because your basing your opinion on your income. Low income has less options.


----------



## Kaila

JonSR77 said:


> What I do is lay out the important food groups ---- Chocolate, Ice Cream, Anything with lots of Butter, Fried Stuff and Gummy Bears
> 
> and then, I plan my meals around meeting those needs.


Good plan!  
Having a sense of humor is good for our health, too.


----------



## funsearcher!

Just don't bring it home from the store--that's my way. 
Prep vegs so they are ready any time.
Pre-portion some foods that I might overdo. 
Hide things from myself in a cupboard. 
Read the labels to be sure it is low enough in sodium or carbs or sugar. 
Find something else to do besides eating for entertainment. 
Eat at the table and not in the living room, Ha.


----------



## Kaila

funsearcher! said:


> Just don't bring it home from the store--that's my way.
> Prep vegs so they are ready any time.
> Pre-portion some foods that I might overdo.
> Hide things from myself in a cupboard.
> Read the labels to be sure it is low enough in sodium or carbs or sugar.
> Find something else to do besides eating for entertainment.
> Eat at the table and not in the living room, Ha.


Those were all great ideas, on your list, until I got to the last one, funsearcher.

_What? Not me.  
I would rather substitute something healthy or less junky,
in place of some junky temptation, than to forego eating in the living room!_


----------



## feywon

Becky1951 said:


> Maybe you disagree because your basing your opinion on your income. Low income has less options.


Not only do low income folks have less options due to cost, often the quality of 'fresh' produce is not as good as that in stores in upscale areas.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm getting back to healthier food choices.  It's not the easiest thing to do but necessary for me.  I always have been having healthy salads most days.


----------



## Alligatorob

Onosi said:


> How do you maintain a healthy diet?


With great difficulty.  Fries are more fun than broccoli!


----------



## Gaer

Protein:  beef, chicken  fish


----------



## JonSR77

Kaila said:


> Good plan!
> Having a sense of humor is good for our health, too.



regarding Chocolate...


----------



## Grampa Don

I eat and drink whatever I like, but in moderate amounts.  I avoid foods labeled as low sodium, low fat, or sugar free.  Much of what is written about these ingredients is based on slim evidence.  In my opinion, it's not what you eat, but how much you eat.  I put real whole milk on my cereal, but it's a small bowl.  I like real ice cream, but a 4 ounce portion is plenty.  A box of chocolates lasts me a couple months.


----------



## C50

Becky1951 said:


> Maybe you disagree because your basing your opinion on your income. Low income has less options.


Regardless of your income you can still make healthy choices.  Carrots good. Chips bad.


Grampa Don said:


> I eat and drink whatever I like, but in moderate amounts.  I avoid foods labeled as low sodium, low fat, or sugar free.  Much of what is written about these ingredients is based on slim evidence.  In my opinion, it's not what you eat, but how much you eat.  I put real whole milk on my cereal, but it's a small bowl.  I like real ice cream, but a 4 ounce portion is plenty.  A box of chocolates lasts me a couple months.


That is also a great philosophy.  In truth I deny myself nothing that I like, but some things I only eat on occasion and in small quanties.


----------



## JonSR77

Grampa Don said:


> I eat and drink whatever I like, but in moderate amounts.  I avoid foods labeled as low sodium, low fat, or sugar free.  Much of what is written about these ingredients is based on slim evidence.  In my opinion, it's not what you eat, but how much you eat.  I put real whole milk on my cereal, but it's a small bowl.  I like real ice cream, but a 4 ounce portion is plenty.  A box of chocolates lasts me a couple months.



I agree, quite a good way to look at things.

My father's advice was pretty good, I think. He said to have a complete, fulfilling meal, complete with protein, starch, lots of vegetables...and fill yourself up on good nutritious food. Then, if you are still hungry later, have a little snack.

His theory was that if you really get a lot of good nutrition, you don't crave too much dessert or junk.


----------



## Becky1951

C50 said:


> Regardless of your income you can still make healthy choices.  Carrots good. Chips bad.
> 
> That is also a great philosophy.  In truth I deny myself nothing that I like, but some things I only eat on occasion and in small quanties.


"Regardless of your income you can still make healthy choices.  Carrots good. Chips bad."

Yes of course however my thoughts are on price of fresh veggies and fruits and leaner cuts of meat which prices have risen so much that low incomes can no longer afford to eat those every meal.


----------



## mellowyellow

I have a very sweet tooth and because I take Crestor (a statin to lower cholesterol) I can have those special sweet treats that I love.


----------



## Lakeland living

I stopped eating most things in packages with unpronounceable ingredients, especially if those ingredients are
at the top of the list. I was looking for health found it  and a lot less money spent on food. A great thing with the prices
climbing like they are


----------



## oldaunt

I buy wholesome groceries and cook all my own food. Its very rare for me to eat any processed food. I do eat ice cream once in a while, and fresh Italian bread from the bakery. If I can't get fresh veggies, I buy frozen; they don't have all the crap you find in cans. Lots of frozen Tilapia too. Frozen chicken parts in the bulk packages where I can just take out one or two pieces for a meal. I buy all meat in bulk when I can, then break down into portions for the freezer. When I make soup, I freeze meal portions for later, same with spaghetti and lasagna.


----------



## oldaunt

feywon said:


> Not only do low income folks have less options due to cost, often the quality of 'fresh' produce is not as good as that in stores in upscale areas.


So buy frozen veggies. Almost as tasty as fresh, and without all the crap in the canned stuff. I have been low income for years, and I have plenty of options without eating garbage.


----------



## feywon

oldaunt said:


> So buy frozen veggies. Almost as tasty as fresh, and without all the crap in the canned stuff. I have been low income for years, and I have plenty of options without eating garbage.


And how many people are.you feeding? While it's just my daughter and myself now,   i well remember atruggling to feed self, kids and at times a husband too on limited income in inflationary times.

And has it occured to you that for some it isn't that they are choosing 'garbage'.  Some are eat less of healthy choices due to budget constraints, or make sure kids and spouse get enough, and too lttle of even the healthiest foods is poor nutrition as well. I have little doubt the.many times my mother did that had long term  impact on her general health.

Luckily there are programs that can help, but there's a hidden price for using food stamps/ EBT cards if some self righteous soul in line notices they are not above making assumptions about the persons choices. The meat that is used  one meal for one buyer themselves or with 1 other adult often will be the base of a soup, stew casserole that feeds a family of 4 to 6 sometimes with leftovers that will also get used. Nothing like strangers trying to shame you, especially if your kids are with you. 

Unlike a lot of people (even some here saying they cannot have snacks in the house without overindulging) i hsppen to be capable of moderation, and in fiiling my stomach with healthy choices even when there are goodies in the house, so i can have.just less rha even the ridiculously small 'serving sizes' listed on some packages snd feel i had a treat, and be sarisified. 

Personally, I'm aware that our relationships with food are about a whole lot more than just satisfying nutritional needs, and don't make a habit of oadding judgement on others food choices.


----------



## oldaunt

feywon said:


> And how many people are.you feeding? While it's just my daughter and myself now,   i well remember atruggling to feed self, kids and at times a husband too on limited income in inflationary times.
> 
> And has it occured to you that for some it isn't that they are choosing 'garbage'.  Some are eat less of healthy choices due to budget constraints, or make sure kids and spouse get enough, and too lttle of even the healthiest foods is poor nutrition as well. I have little doubt the.many times my mother did that had long term  impact on her general health.
> 
> Luckily there are programs that can help, but there's a hidden price for using food stamps/ EBT cards if some self righteous soul in line notices they are not above making assumptions about the persons choices. The meat that is used  one meal for one buyer themselves or with 1 other adult often will be the base of a soup, stew casserole that feeds a family of 4 to 6 sometimes with leftovers that will also get used. Nothing like strangers trying to shame you, especially if your kids are with you.
> 
> Unlike a lot of people (even some here saying they cannot have snacks in the house without overindulging) i hsppen to be capable of moderation, and in fiiling my stomach with healthy choices even when there are goodies in the house, so i can have.just less rha even the ridiculously small 'serving sizes' listed on some packages snd feel i had a treat, and be sarisified.
> 
> Personally, I'm aware that our relationships with food are about a whole lot more than just satisfying nutritional needs, and don't make a habit of oadding judgement on others food choices.


Just me, SS at less than $1000 a month, with a small mortgage and a car payment. Yeah, I have to WORK at it to make it work.


----------



## Don M.

If the reports and predictions about food prices and inflation continue to hold true, it's going to be harder and harder for those with limited income to maintain a proper diet.  As a result, their health will probably suffer even more.  

In our State government, a motion was recently announced that would allow those with SNAP cards to use those funds at restaurants, as well as grocery stores.  BAD Move, IMO.  If the poor people were allowed to use their food stamps in such a manner, their funds would be depleted even faster, and the quality of their food intake would decline substantially, if they were wasting those resources at fast food joints, etc.


----------



## Lavinia

Putting diet aside, I wonder which people are healthier....those with an active, outdoor life or the town-dwelling sedentary types? Those living in urban societies seem to be obsessed with food and health, yet they don't seem to be healthier than country dwellers.
We all know which foods we should be eating, we don't need educating on that score. The problem is that most of us enjoy the dodgy stuff and it's a constant battle of wills not to eat them.


----------



## Packerjohn

Lots of greens; cook for myself, no salt, no sugar and keep away from restaurants as much as possible.


----------



## Don M.

Just looking around, when in public, is a pretty good indicator of how many people practice good eating habits.  Over 40% of the U.S. population is substantially overweight....and only a small fraction of them can blame anything other than their lifestyles.

Perhaps this soaring inflation at the stores will induce some to reassess their eating habits, and begin to substitute more fruits and vegetables to their diets, and less sweets and fatty foods.  Quadrupling the price of beer would also be a step in the right direction...IMO.


----------



## oldaunt

Don M. said:


> Just looking around, when in public, is a pretty good indicator of how many people practice good eating habits.  Over 40% of the U.S. population is substantially overweight....and only a small fraction of them can blame anything other than their lifestyles.
> 
> Perhaps this soaring inflation at the stores will induce some to reassess their eating habits, and begin to substitute more fruits and vegetables to their diets, and less sweets and fatty foods.  Quadrupling the price of beer would also be a step in the right direction...IMO.


I know what you mean. I sit here sucking oxygen, 74 years old and still manage to keep my "fighting weight" around 125, which isn't bad at all for 5'3". It really just flabberghasts me how people let themselves go.


----------



## Packerjohn

Even when I go on a road trip I often just stop at a grocery store and pick up something.  There are always picnic  tables, camping areas, school yards or rest areas to stop, eat and enjoy the break from the driving.  Of sure, I eat in restaurants sometimes too; especially if it rains.  However, after a few days my stomach feels like something is really wrong with it.  So off to the local grocery store for some yogurt, fruit or some deli meat with bread and the cure is on.  Coffee tastes so much better when I sit at some rest area and watch the other travelers with their campers and doggies than sitting in some depressing restaurant looking at advertising on their screens.  I guess you can tell I'm just itching to "hit the road" again.


----------



## Trish

Portion sizes!  Some years ago, I attended a nutrition class where we were shown what a portion size is - most of us had no idea.


----------



## JonSR77

My grandmother never ate food from a can...or from a restaurant.  


Made everything from scratch.

Lived to be 104.

(and her food was amazing!)


----------



## Liberty

oldaunt said:


> So buy frozen veggies. Almost as tasty as fresh, and without all the crap in the canned stuff. I have been low income for years, and I have plenty of options without eating garbage.


Yes, frozen veggies are actually fresher than many of the supermarket produce as the frozen are frozen 
within hours of harvesting, not days or even weeks.


----------



## FastTrax

Doctors worldwide espouse beer as being healthy. I agree since beer contains hops and barley which most certainly is beneficial.

www.webmd.com/diet/beer-good-for-you

Read only up to "Bone Strength". The rest is propaganda.


----------



## dseag2

We eat salads with protein (rotisserie chicken) 6 days a week.  I don't eat breakfast so I essentially "fast" for 14 hours.  We have something with a protein (usually chicken or fish), a starch (usually rice) and fresh vegetables (broccoli, Brussels sprouts or snap peas) for dinner.  I drink a small jar of beet root juice every day.






With that said, my grandfather used to raise his own vegetables and lived to be 98 years old.


----------



## oldaunt

dseag2 said:


> We eat salads with protein (rotisserie chicken) 6 days a week.  I don't eat breakfast so I essentially "fast" for 14 hours.  We have something with a protein (usually chicken or fish), a starch (usually rice) and fresh vegetables (broccoli, Brussels sprouts or snap peas) for dinner.  I drink a small jar of beet root juice every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, my grandfather used to raise his own vegetables and lived to be 98 years old.


I just eat the beets. Love them thangs!


----------



## Nathan

Grampa Don said:


> I eat and drink whatever I like, but in moderate amounts.  I avoid foods labeled as low sodium, low fat, or sugar free.  Much of what is written about these ingredients is based on slim evidence.  In my opinion, it's not what you eat, but how much you eat.  I put real whole milk on my cereal, but it's a small bowl.  I like real ice cream, but a 4 ounce portion is plenty.  A box of chocolates lasts me a couple months.


Well put, less pie in the pie-hole!


----------



## BillB613

I have been overweight most of my life. But now I am more calorie conscious in an effort to lose some weight. It's working! Cutting out fat foods like chips, candy, pastries, etc. No more sodas, including diet sodas. Now I drink much more water and buy seltzer water so I can have the “feel” of a soda. I eat much more veggies and fruits. Most of what I get is fresh, but I get frozen mixed vegetables and frozen berries. I like to thaw some berries in the microwave and mix them with Greek yogurt or cottage cheese. For protein, I like fish, chicken, turkey, and once in awhile beef. I also like cheese in limited amounts.
I have found that if a take a day off from the diet and go out for a burger and small fries once every few weeks, I feel more motivated to get back on track. I use a health app that helps me keep track of what I eat, how much water I drink, and exercise. I appreciate the accountability.


----------



## ElCastor

Onosi said:


> How to maintain a healthy diet should always be our first goal


Avoid fats and sugar, and include fruits and vegetables as an important part of the diet. An annual A1C test will be a good indication of how you are doing.


----------



## Capt Lightning

C50 said:


> Are you saying eating healthy is expensive?  If so I disagree.


It may vary from place to place, but I'm finding the cost of fresh fruit & vegetables hasn't risen too much.  Some cuts of meat  have become very expensive,  but on the other hard, there are special offers.  Last shopping day, ASDA had shoulder pork joints at £3 (barely $4) a kilo, but my best buy last week was a large fresh chicken for £1.80  ($2) in an end of day sale.


----------



## Packerjohn

First, I stay away from restaurants.  This is my 22nd day of travel up here to the Yukon and Alaska.  I have only been to 2 restaurants the whole time.  Once in rural Saskatchewan for a breakfast special and again in Whitehorse where I lined my stomach with grease from a burger and fries at A & W.  Oh, the shame of it.  It was that or KFC and it seems that A & W won out.  LOL


----------



## Lakeland living

Almost never eat out, learned how to cook, try new things.  I do know that when I cook I know what is in it.
Still shocked at the empty frozen foods loaded into carts, some frozen heat and eat stuff that tastes like the containers. I am noticing how much stacks of sugared drinks are being bought by the case.  I admit to getting a pop once in a while, a coffee , large or medium coffee with double cream.  Last time I had a pop was last year, too sweet for me now. 
     No it is not more expensive to eat healthy and tasty good food. I was surprised at how much more it cost to eat like I used to. Moderation, exercise (whatever suits you) fresh air has greatly improved life for me. 
    I


----------



## oldman

FastTrax said:


> Doctors worldwide espouse beer as being healthy. I agree since beer contains hops and barley which most certainly is beneficial.
> 
> www.webmd.com/diet/beer-good-for-you
> 
> Read only up to "Bone Strength". The rest is propaganda.


I just read the link. I was unaware of a lot of what was printed. I am not a beer drinker, but do prefer Canadian Club with 7-up and a slice of lime, ice in a tall glass, or Crown Royal straight over a little ice. I don’t like warm whiskey.


----------



## Nathan

Alcohol will undermine a weight loss effort, if you're not careful.  blog.fitbit.com


----------



## FastTrax

oldman said:


> I just read the link. I was unaware of a lot of what was printed. I am not a beer drinker, but do prefer Canadian Club with 7-up and a slice of lime, ice in a tall glass, or Crown Royal straight over a little ice. I don’t like warm whiskey.



lol, The only warm beverages I drink are light and sweet coffee with a buttered roll and hot cocoa with a rather large slice of three layer chocolate cake. Everything else is just wrong.


----------



## funsearcher!

Lots of tomatoes and peppers from my garden right now-trading for some zucchini at times--others here where I live have bumper crops as well. Have seriously cut back on red meat and trying to add fish or other protein.


----------



## JaniceM

My complaint on the subject is it's getting harder and harder to find food that isn't loaded with artificial crap.  I don't mean preservatives, which can be bad enough but necessary, I'm talking about artificial sweeteners, etc.


----------

